# Droid 3



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Is the one click root still good for the Droid3? I'm trying to root mine, but I'm having trouble downloading the Motorola driver bit 32 onto my computer and the 64 is the compatible with it. What can I do?


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

What operating system are you running?


----------

